# Breeder in Louisiana



## MuseMonster (May 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking for a breeder in Louisiana or the surrounding states. I think I may have found one, but I would like opinions before I put a deposit on a puppy.

Here is the breeder website:
Ammons German Shepherds

I've been researching and researching, in Louisiana there aren't very many breeders websites that look legitimate. I actually e-mailed the owner and he seems alright and answered all of the questions I had. 

Anyways, any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like he breeds dogs he imports who have working and show titles but the dogs he produces from said dogs don't have any working or show titles? Unless they aren't listed on the website? I would ask the breeder why this was as they could be too young for such things or in training still, etc. .. 

I would go and visit and meet the dogs, ask your questions and see if there are any other progeny in your area that you could contact.


----------



## Cowgirl 2013 (May 27, 2013)

*Feedback on louisiana breeder*

Hi;
Purchased a puppy from this site and is 4 months old now. Problems with health..waiting to see if they will replace puppy. Watch breeder contract.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Highly recommend Von den Oher Tannen 
Located in Georgia.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am not so worried about importing titled dogs and pups being a generation away from titled dogs. Working ability would still be apparent. If you were looking for a dog that was going to be a family companion and temperament was solid, I would be okay with this. 

I think what bothers me is I see lots of puppy pics apparently from puppy buyers but no real references. I would check references. You can also google rip off reports, better business bureau etc for information. I know that most puppies go to companion homes. But some people do compete with dogs. I see none on this site at all. Surely someone who has bought a pup from them at least has a CGC and has sent tham that info. I would ask about this. 

My dogs are companions first but I do some competing with them as I find it fun. I think if no one was doing anything with pups from this kennel I would look elsewhere if it were me buying for me.

Every breeder has a pup with issues from time to time. It is part of life. I would not take one negative comment and determine the entire program is bad. I would use that report as evidence to look further and ask for more references.

Willing to come to Oklahoma? You can look here too.

https://www.facebook.com/tidmoresgsd
http://gsdnet.org/

My Mayhem came from here.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

CJT's thread it attached below. I think there are some other breeders mentioned there too. She did end up purchase from Tidmores and is happy as a pig in poo with her pup, Cosmo. BTW.... hubby I changed our dogs name to MAyhem, it was Lydi. It just did not fit her!  


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r-near-little-rock-ar-surrounding-states.html


----------



## Cowgirl 2013 (May 27, 2013)

*Follow up to ammons kennel*

Hi;
This kennel has agreed to replace my puppy. Also offered me to keep my first pup. I am satisfied. The temperment of my first pup is great. She is 42 lbs at 4 months and house trained easily. Very smart, catches on quickly, and a joy to have. She has a high prey drive but settled in to her routine in about 2 weeks after we got her. Beautiful and sweet dog. Good luck in making ur choice.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi there and welcome from another Louisiana member.

Don't limit yourself to local breeders. 

Many good breeders ( get many recommendations and ask more questions) will ship a pup to you. Many breeders will pick pup for you anyway.

If you feel you need to meet breeder, a trip to see will be a drop in the bucket compared to cost of dog over the years you will enjoy with him/ her.

Good luck!


----------



## Cowgirl 2013 (May 27, 2013)

*Follow-up on Puppy replacement from Ammons Kennel*

Hi;
Just to let you know that I had a health issue with a puppy from this kennel. They were supposed to replace and indicated as such. Since my last entry on this forum this has not happened. No return phone calls after promising they would replace. Received e-mail last week from them indicating they would replace but did not have any puppies available. It seems they sold the puppy that I picked out to replace and indicated they had sent me an e-mail trying to reach me about this. 

This kennel had all my personal information from the first puppy purchase and I left multiple messages on their cell phone when trying to replace. Now they are telling me their e-mail has been down, and they have been working the night shift and possibly puppies will be available the end of this year. 

Given the fee for my first puppy and their indication on their web site that they are reputable, I consider what has happened to me to be poor business practices. Although my dog that I purchased from them is wonderful, I am unable to breed her due to health related issues confirmed by a veternarian. Please be careful with a purchase.


----------

